# Poll - Do you give free Estimates?



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of reply as such:
Hi ******,

Thank you for contacting us to provide an estimate for the renovations on your condo.

We are unable to provide estimates without seeing the property in question. 

We offer free estimates for the whole job which does not include an itemized break down for each project with the cost for labor and material separated. 

The scope of work is quite large and will take a lot of time to price and prepare. We require a refundable fee of $500 (if we are awarded the bid) for a material/labor cost breakdown for each project.

Please give us a call at ***-***-*** once you take possession and we will be happy to schedule an appointment for **** to meet with you to discuss further.

Thank you,


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry but if you told me there was a charge for the estimate you would get no farther. You could be Michael freaking Angelo and you wouldn't get in the door. Estimates are a part of doing business, are they a pita sure, but so are a lot of things.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Spoken like a true FNG. 

BTW, this thread, with the exception of the Doby's posts, is 6 years old. Not that it matters, of course...some things never change.


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

ToolNut said:


> Sorry but if you told me there was a charge for the estimate you would get no farther. You could be Michael freaking Angelo and you wouldn't get in the door. Estimates are a part of doing business, are they a pita sure, but so are a lot of things.


So you think it is fair game to request a detailed breakdown for each project, even though they haven't taken possession of the property (and who knows if they actually will) and are only supplying 4 photos? 

Of course, most of the info would have to be reworked once you get to the site and measure everything, thus taking up even more time to provide a more accurate estimate. Now if you try and re-coup double the time in the estimate, you will most likely be higher than other contractors. 

Just trying to feel out what other contractors think of a situation like this. I haven't sent the replied above but I don't think $45 - $175 would be enough to cover time and travel spent to work all this out. I also don't appreciate someone not including their contact info. If a contractor spends the time to price a job, the customer has to accept a face to face meeting.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

doby said:


> Yes, I do believe we should charge for estimates. I just received this email requesting a quote. Does he seriously think we will do all this for free? An "ESTIMATE" is free, not as shopping list. They didn't even provide their phone number.
> 
> How would you respond?
> 
> ...


That email does not warrant a response.


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

*I would have to agree.*



Sar-Con said:


> That email does not warrant a response.


They just say Hello, so you know it's a generic mail out to a bunch of different contractors on craigslist and most likely looking for cheap cheap cheap.

I am thinking of not responding.

Received a call yesterday from someone who first started off saying the subjects just have to be removed followed by "I am definately buying it". That gives a clear indication that it's not bought YET. He would like us to come on Thursday so he can arrange with the realitor to have a bunch of contractors come at the same time to quote the job. I'm thinking we'll pass on that one as well.


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

*Should I copy over to a new Discussion?*



jproffer said:


> Spoken like a true FNG.
> 
> BTW, this thread, with the exception of the Doby's posts, is 6 years old. Not that it matters, of course...some things never change.


Hi JP,
Is there a way to start it off as a new thread?


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Certainly 

"Post New Thread" at the top of the forum. It's up to you, naturally...I am nobody special on this board...just another member, but if you did start a new thread it would elliminate people having to read thru 25 posts that are 6 years old....like I did, lol. :jester:

EDIT: Sorry, it's "New Topic"


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

I've started a new thread just for this one.
http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/c...d-you-how-much-reasonable-135845/#post1783918


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

doby said:


> So you think it is fair game to request a detailed breakdown for each project, even though they haven't taken possession of the property (and who knows if they actually will) and are only supplying 4 photos?
> 
> Of course, most of the info would have to be reworked once you get to the site and measure everything, thus taking up even more time to provide a more accurate estimate. Now if you try and re-coup double the time in the estimate, you will most likely be higher than other contractors.
> 
> ...


No I would not respond to a request like that period. But if someone calls me for an estimate And I go out to meet him and see what he wants I'm sure not going to charge him.


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

PLEASE RESPOND IN NEW THREAD HERE...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/charging-estimates-when-should-you-how-much-reasonable-135845/


----------



## carlnwo (May 15, 2013)

Think with the state of the economy right now, you need to give a free estmiate these days just to keep up with the competition. Also, I also put myself in the shoes of my customers and I too would want a free estimate


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

So you would ask someone to come to your house to give you money?

I mean literally.

Company: "Thanks for calling XYZ construction. Can I help you?"

Caller: "Yes could you come by my house and give me some cash...I'm not sure how much I need yet, but I think it will be between $100 and $500, but ya never know...could be more  . As you know, there's no more than a 5% chance I'll end up paying that back because I've called no less than 10 contractors to come give me free money, and I'm only 50% certain I'm going to pay ANY of you back. Anyhow, I live at 123 Main St. - Anytown, USA."

Company: "We're located in Othertown, about 20 miles away so it will be later this afternoon."

Caller: "That's fine...just don't forget the cash though...$100-$500...ok?"


Do ya see the point there?


----------



## PCI (Jun 8, 2012)

I see both points of this argument. I am willing to give a ball park as to scope and budget for free. But to spend a day to write up a propsal on that laundry list of items and cross my fingers-forget it.


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

Its hard enough to get people to pay the final invoice i cant imagine getting someone to pay for an estimate!

Anyone can get a ball park estimate which is within a million or 2 dollars.

PS how much should i charge for the estimate?? ::jester:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

doby said:


> Yes, I do believe we should charge for estimates. I just received this email requesting a quote. Does he seriously think we will do all this for free? An "ESTIMATE" is free, not as shopping list. They didn't even provide their phone number.
> 
> How would you respond?
> 
> ...



I got a bid SORTA like this the other day... Altho they never asked for a break down...when they start asking for that info I don't bother with it. I feel like they are just fishing for the cheapest guy out there and that ALWAYS leads to problems.

I got a random e-mail with a photo of their bath and a photo of a bath they wanted. I spit back a "heavy handed" estimate about an hour later. Granted I think almost any idoit could have bid this one...

Long story short, the e-mail estimate lead to a face to face meeting and then a signed contract. :thumbsup:


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's another one... Can you quote this one?

-----Original Message-----
Sent: Tuesday, June 11, 2013 10:37 PM

Hi looking for a rough estimate on a cedar deck , no pouring involved , old posts and half the joists can be reused, . 400 sq ft . No railings . 
Ballpark ?
Thanks 

(No name or phone number included so you know a generic email to a bunch of contractors).

Hi,

Thank you for contacting us.

If you can provide a detailed drawing with measurements and pictures of the area and existing deck along with a list of all materials needed to do the job, I may be able to attempt to provide an ”estimate" for the deck - sight unseen. Also indicate who would be removing and disposing of the old deck posts, joists etc. and how much is to be removed.

Please include where you are located.

Thanks,
D

The email came back as undelivered. Oh well, at least I tried.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

doby said:


> Here's another one... Can you quote this one?
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> Sent: Tuesday, June 11, 2013 10:37 PM
> ...


:blink: "Well if you're such an expert on what can be reused and what can't, you surely don't need me. Good luck on your project."...

Neeeeeeeeext


----------



## doby (Sep 7, 2009)

jproffer said:


> :blink: "Well if you're such an expert on what can be reused and what can't, you surely don't need me. Good luck on your project."...
> 
> Neeeeeeeeext


Exactly.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Or if you want the job: "I don't reuse materials, so that part is out of the question, I'm afraid. However, if you realize what a post costs...and what a joist costs, in relation to the entire project, you'll realize that my price to completely replace every part of your deck won't be much different than my price to try to salvage the old materials. Material costs are traded for labor costs."


----------



## GreenTek (Apr 5, 2018)

doby said:


> Yes, I do believe we should charge for estimates. I just received this email requesting a quote. Does he seriously think we will do all this for free? An "ESTIMATE" is free, not as shopping list. They didn't even provide their phone number.
> 
> How would you respond?
> 
> ...


haha. Great response. The nerve of some of these people who want cost break downs for free. I charge for those.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Three fiddy.

That really would be my reply if I even bothered, this person is not a customer.

To answer your question no I do not work for free so if you want me to come measure and advise there will be a charge .


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

OP 2007

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

Holy bump the old thread batman! Lmao

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## tnt specialty (Apr 19, 2007)

Been at this for 36 yrs - Never charged for an estimate & would never pay for one. I'd have to agree with a previous comment; It's part of marketing.


----------

